# Japanese F-4 Phantoms Hyakuri Airbase 2019-12



## davechng (Jan 20, 2020)

Here are some of the actions we caught in Hyakuri Airbase, Japan. Will have a more detail report

Please click here in my website to get the detail report of this base open house....

Hyakuri Open house 2019

DaveC
www.airwingspotter.com


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2020)

Beautiful series. Well done, Dave.


----------



## Roo (Jan 21, 2020)

Great images...kinda wish I'd been able to book in for the COAP trip.


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 21, 2020)

Excellent shots!
More, please!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi Dave. 
Really nice shots (as per usual) of some really nice planes, I’m a bit of a sucker for the F4, not many jets that I like, but this is sure one of them. Not sure about the aesthetics of the bump under the nose, is that some sort of guidance system?

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## davechng (Jan 29, 2020)

thanks for the kind words.... I have updated this post to include the link to my website for the detail report of this open house.... here is the link below!

Dave Chng

Hyakuri Airshow 2019


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2020)

Thanks for the link. Great shots!


----------

